# Custom Aquarium in GTA



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi All.

After several years I'm getting back into the aquarium world. I just moved into a new house and I have a spot for an aquarium. It's a corner and the aquarium will be a 24in cube (~60gal). I will be doing a gourami tank with live plants and CO2 injection.

I could set this up on my own but I want the cabinet/hood to match other parts of the room, which is out of my skill set (at least if I want it to look nice).

Can anyone give me suggestions on a custom aquarium designer in the GTA that would suit my needs.

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Your best and most economical route is to find a carpenter/millworker to build the cabinet with the loads in mind or "skin" a metal stand with a water resistant finish.

For the aquarium, as much as rimless look awesome, you will have to contend with splashes. Personally I prefer Euro-braced and have holes drilled in the back pane to accommodate tubing to the canister filter. 

Will you be doing a "drilled" cube w/overflow and sump or not. KISS system or tech or out? Do you go away often?

Lots to consider planning one out.


----------



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank for your reply.

I’m in the early stages and haven’t made any decisions regarding equipment, but that’s coming.

Interesting that you mentioned millwork. When I built my house, I asked the cabinet company if they could build be something for the aquarium, but they had no experience and worried about the liability.

Much appreciated


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

A 24x24 cube is pretty standard.
There are quite a few number of standard setups including ones from Perfecto and Red Sea Reefer. No sure what kind of finish you are looking for but they are very nice setups.

You can always bring your carpenter to Big Als to see the construction for the stand and you can modify for whatever enhancements you want. A 60 gallon tank isn't particularly heavy in the scheme of things - I think the perfecto uses 1 inch lumber to bear the load.

I recently did a build for a 30x30 system - this is the basic structure built via 2x4's. You can get a carpenter to scale it to 24 inches. The vertical joins are done with Kreg Jigs angled joins.

60galstand by /url], on Flickr

This the stand without the doors.
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/21ft47K]IMG_1975 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


IMG_2714 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

I have more details on the build over in RC - its in the NPS corals section under the NOY's sun corals thread. There are some cool features i built in - like a waterproof shell, noise dampers, motion detector sump lights, cool little drawer.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That is very nice noy! Did you build it by yourself? 

Searching your thread on RC now .....

Found it !


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I built the stand - the tank is from John (NAFB)

BTW I have 7 foot tank coming in Jan to replace the 110.

Looking forward to your build coming up.

[sorry op didn't mean to hi-jack the thread]


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Noy, what a nice clean white look.That looks slick, and the scale of the dental mouldings really set it off nice. It must be great having to doors from either side, and from what I assume, a pull out drawer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the schematics. That's helpful


----------

